# springcore villagers



## mykaaaaaaaaaaa (Jun 13, 2021)

ive got an empty plot and i just cant think of any springcore villagers! currently wanting bones.. but lmk of some springcore villlagers!


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 13, 2021)

Bones would be great! he's so versatile and goes with pretty much every theme.  Who else do you have? I feel like Lolly, Bunnie, Goldie, Fauna, Daisy, Merry, Cally, Willow, Stella, Maddie, or Skye

Those are just ones that I could think off the top of my head, but there are lots more that go with the springcore theme.


----------



## mykaaaaaaaaaaa (Jun 13, 2021)

tiffanistarr said:


> Bones would be great! he's so versatile and goes with pretty much every theme.  Who else do you have? I feel like Lolly, Bunnie, Goldie, Fauna, Daisy, Merry, Cally, Willow, Stella, Maddie, or Skye
> 
> Those are just ones that I could think off the top of my head, but there are lots more that go with the springcore theme.


i have.. Maddie, Tangy, Raymond, Julian (an autofill) , Goldie, Purrl, Lolly, Daisy and Kiki. any ideas for who else? bones is just hard to get lol.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 13, 2021)

mykaaaaaaaaaaa said:


> i have.. Maddie, Tangy, Raymond, Julian (an autofill) , Goldie, Purrl, Lolly, Daisy and Kiki. any ideas for who else? bones is just hard to get lol.



Well, if you're going villager hunting you have the same odds of seeing Bones as any other villagers but some back ups instead of Bones could be Camo Frog, Ellie, Marty if you have the Sanrio cards, a perfect one could be Papi who is also lazy like bones, he's also very adorable. Rudy, Tad, Weber, and Zucker are also very good choices.


----------



## mykaaaaaaaaaaa (Jun 13, 2021)

tiffanistarr said:


> Well, if you're going villager hunting you have the same odds of seeing Bones as any other villagers but some back ups instead of Bones could be Camo Frog, Ellie, Marty if you have the Sanrio cards, a perfect one could be Papi who is also lazy like bones, he's also very adorable. Rudy, Tad, Weber, and Zucker are also very good choices.


thankyou!


----------



## Kattea (Jun 13, 2021)

For Springcore, I think natural villagers like Maple, Melba, Deirdre, Beau, Erik, Fauna, and Lily.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jun 13, 2021)

To me sylvana is probably the most springtimey villager I can think of off my he top of my head. (See her house)

Maggie would also be great, she is just the best and her light colors would look good in spring. 

for me a spring theme would need a softer color palette (warmer than winter imo, so more yellows than blues and whites?) to make it distinct from summer, fall, or cottagecore.

I admit that I don’t like YouTube and don’t use social media much, so my understanding of springcore could be flawed.

in terms of deer, fauna seems the most spring to me, since she has spots like a baby deer, if her color palette is not too dark for your theme.

i think pinky would look nice, her house would look gorgeous in spring.

Annalisa would look nice in spring too.

Joey maybe, because he is a baby duck?

and then, scrolling through the whole list I’d say off the top of my head: Alice, gala, Goldie, lily, merry, midge, Norma, Rosie, Tammy, tipper, all look like they would fit.


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 13, 2021)

Sylvana and Cally's houses are a spring-theme.

Sylvana's house is Cherry blossom theme. 



Spoiler: Sylvana's room










Cally's house looks like this (not my Cally's house): 



Spoiler: Pic








 and also the exterior of her house is a pretty spring-like green color.




Both their hobbies is Nature, which I think is perfect.


----------

